# Meals On wheels begins pet food delivery Program Ohio USA



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2019)

*I think this is a great idea. I wonder if it is done any where else.  Meals on Wheels in Ohio, USA, adds  pet food to deliveries.  

Delivery for pets 
Excerpt:*

COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) – So many times, people have to choose between feeding themselves or their pets. 

This is especially true for seniors on a fixed income. One local non-profit is stepping in to help.  Lifecare Alliance Senior Petcare program gives free pet  food and medical care to owners in need.

When it comes to caring for daisy Maria True now has help. She’s on a fixed income.  She remembers the time when she had to share her food with her dog to save money.

“A lot of times I feed her when I’m eating some. She likes turkey sometimes. If I get turkey lunch meat. Spread that out too so it’s not expensive,” True.

At $2 a can, she said she would stretch daisy’s food.


----------

